# Videos to make you smile



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh, thanks for the grins and giggles! :lol:

That last pic is my favorite, *very* cute.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

You might like these. At least we thought they were funny!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

LOL! Those were good too. 

The 1st and last were good examples of some pretty "patient" horses, huh? :wink:


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

D'aww! I love my Jynxy!! She's so stinking cute!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Lol, those are great


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Oh my gawd, those videos are hilarious usandpets! I love just goofing around with the horses, and it makes such good reliable mounts out of them!

*giggles* I love this video - we were doing "tricks" and I was trying to get her to walk while I stood up, and Dove being the absolute saint of a city slicker horse she is just wouldn't move. :lol: She's VERY much like the sorrel in the last video you posted!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj that's great, she's a good horse!

At first she was like "No, no ain't mov'in, you can't make me move, you are NOT where you are suppose to be"!
But then you both got the hang of it.....
Looked like fun.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Macabre lol you and shay-la give me tons of ideas to try! and i love how we do alot of the same things with our horses. xD makes for a almost perfect "bomb proof horsie" ALMOST so yeah your right.. city slicker safe!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

LOL< here's Shay-la accomplishing what I was supposed to be doing! :lol: I miss this, these vids are from 2 years ago and we just don't do this anymore! This chestnut hasn't been ridden practically SINCE that summer and is just a nutcase now. It's really sad :-( Although we CAN play on Justus and Jynx a fair bit, they're pretty quiet and we're making them quieter!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

lol i love how fast she hit the saddle! i'm pretty sure that would have hurt for me! but i'm definitely trying this next time i ride!


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

This made me laugh so hard! I love how she just stands there!



MacabreMikolaj said:


> Oh my gawd, those videos are hilarious usandpets! I love just goofing around with the horses, and it makes such good reliable mounts out of them!
> 
> *giggles* I love this video - we were doing "tricks" and I was trying to get her to walk while I stood up, and Dove being the absolute saint of a city slicker horse she is just wouldn't move. :lol: She's VERY much like the sorrel in the last video you posted!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Dove is just one of those once in a lifetime ugly as sin "worthless" horses that comes along in your life that ends up being worth their weight in gold! She's just a priceless horse because you can trust her with anyone! She's a poster child for anti-backyard breeding and yet her personality is so divine you can't fault whoever bred her.

The patience she's shown putting up with our antics and new ideas for getting hurt never cease to amaze me! :lol:


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Here's another we just made this weekend. Read the description first.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Dove is just one of those once in a lifetime ugly as sin "worthless" horses that comes along in your life that ends up being worth their weight in gold! She's just a priceless horse because you can trust her with anyone! She's a poster child for anti-backyard breeding and yet her personality is so divine you can't fault whoever bred her.
> 
> The patience she's shown putting up with our antics and new ideas for getting hurt never cease to amaze me! :lol:



:hug: (At the risk of sounding like a big 'ole corn-ball...)
*Thank You* for being one who does not judge a book by it's cover!


----------

